# A company offering to repair your "Lost IMEI"? Anybody familiar with this?



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

http://mobiletechvideos.mybigcommerce.com/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-imei-efs-repair/

I've seen several people recommend these guys to fix a "hard brick" of flashing an international GSM ROM (quad core chipset) on a US model (S4 chipset).

Anybody familiar with and tried this service yet? It'd be great to hear that there's a $30 repair option for those who lost their IMEI due to a bad flash or whatever it is that's causing it...


----------

